
Ask HN: How can I focus and be less distracted? - kiloreux
I am a master student working on towards graduation this coming summer. I find really hard time focusing on the current tasks in hand my thoughts are always somewhere else. My mind is always distracted, how can I achieve better focus, please share any thoughts, books or ideas you have. Thank you.
======
justinclift
If it's at all possible, try and organise your tasks so you can be offline /
away from distractions when you're needing to get things done.

eg turn off your phone, ensure your computer is set for no notifications, etc.

Try to have the absolute minimal amount of device oriented / external things
grabbing your attention.

If you're constantly really, really unfocused at present - which it sounds
like - this can take a few days to get right.

In the meantime - until you adjust - you'll probably feel really bored without
the external stimulus. If you can get through that, you're set. :)

